# ABS Module Replacement



## smithseusa (Aug 1, 2015)

04 GTO M6
Intermittent ABS error, followed by TRAC OFF started intermittently and over time became more and more frequent. Once the ABS error, the fuel gauge quit working, A/C did not work etc. 

The auto electrical shop diagnosed the problem to be the ABS module that was failing, causing the serial data bus to crash. The replacement cost of the ABS module quoted was $ 1,600. (Parts only quote) :nonod:

After I picked my car up, I searched for a more realistic solution to my problem and guess what, I found it. CHEAP-ABS (cheapabs.com). I removed the ABS module, filled in the form from their web site, and mailed it with a money order for $ 110 to the address provided. A few days later my repaired ABS module arrived, was installed and my GTO is happy once again. :smile2:

Having found such a cost effective solution, I thought I would share in case someone else experiences the same problem.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

And no re programming was necessary?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't think it would as it isn't linked with VATS or anything like that. Good find


----------



## DavidTX2 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just had the same problem with my 02 Monte Carlo SS. The dealer quoted $1,048.75 to replace the ABS control module. They said if that didn't take of the problem the hydraulic portion (BPMV) would need to be replaced for $1,797.07. I went to the local Pick and Pull and got a used one, both components for $59.00 and that took care of it. i only replaced the electrical control module. Being over 70 I don't normally do my own repairs but at that price, I can make it happen.


----------

